# Dish network at home and camper?



## day18

I have the dish with a hopper. I called and asked dish about having a second location. They said I could get a snow bird account and everytime I leave and want to go to the second location I could call them and then it would work at the second location. Is there a better way? I don't want to pay for 2 seperate accounts. I was hoping to pay a second location fee or something?


----------



## POCaddict

Tailgater with a 211 series receiver will work in that situation. No need to peak the dish to get signal. The Tailgater will find what Sat it needs to hit when you change the channel. I work for them and I've used them before. Easy set up and tear down. That's the only way you can get it on your current account. $7 a month more for service.



day18 said:


> I have the dish with a hopper. I called and asked dish about having a second location. They said I could get a snow bird account and everytime I leave and want to go to the second location I could call them and then it would work at the second location. Is there a better way? I don't want to pay for 2 seperate accounts. I was hoping to pay a second location fee or something?


----------



## Slip

I have a DVR with Dish (non hopper) in my living room and a second reciever in a bedroom that I simply move to my motorhome when needed. I have a portable dish and tripod that I use when traveling and bought from Amazon for around $100 for the dish and tripod. Works great. If I leave the reciever in the motorhome for a while at home and not being used, it does not update however and gets shut off from channels but just have to call to get reset, but if brought back to home and plugged in, it doesn't get turned off and would do same if used in motorhome with working dish while not traveling and doesn 't get turned off. I bring back into spare bedroom and plug in and all is ok, but again, it only takes a phone call to reset if ever needed. To get dish aligned, their are phone apps that really help and not difficult with just a few times practicing at home to get the hang of it. Takes just a bit to find satallite now after just a few trips for practice. Just need good line of site, so some camp grounds just don't work, but most traveling that isn't a big issue. Mostly camping in the woods is that an issue. The second reciever is only a few bucks extra with current service and legit with Dish with no extra service fees. Locals however do not follow you when traveling out of the local service areas.


----------



## glampers

POCaddict said:


> Tailgater with a 211 series receiver will work in that situation. No need to peak the dish to get signal. The Tailgater will find what Sat it needs to hit when you change the channel. I work for them and I've used them before. Easy set up and tear down. That's the only way you can get it on your current account. $7 a month more for service.


I actually did a lot of research on this today. The answer Pocaddict gave is absolutely correct. And that's what I am doing.


----------



## day18

How much is the tailgater with 211 series receiver? Where do I find it? Does dish sell it? So can I watch it at the coast and my wife be home and still watch tv?


----------



## POCaddict

http://www.dishformyrv.com/tailgater-bundle/#sthash.rm2D2XZl.dpbs

When you get it, just call in and add it to your home account.


----------



## day18

ok thanks. Just so I am clear. If I buy it and leave it in my camper at the coast. My wife stays home and I go to the coast. We can both watch tv?


----------



## POCaddict

Oh yea, definitely. You'll have your own receiver to watch whatever you want. With the 211k or 211z, you can add an external hard drive and pay Dish $40 to activate that usb port and have your own DVR setup there at the coast.


----------



## day18

Pretty slick. Ok one more question. Would I won't be moving this dish. I am getting a travel trailer and it will be permanently there. Would it be cheaper to buy a different dish that I can just point where it needs to be and save some money? If so what kind of dish would work with that receiver? Thanks for all of your inputs. Looks like this is a better way to go then two accounts for sure and better then hauling a receiver every time, calling them and then if anyone stays home they can't watch tv.


----------



## POCaddict

The price of the Tailgater alone will save frustration in peaking the dish. Unless you have a pretty good meter to peak it in. Tailgater is kind of a place and enjoy the TV.


----------



## Slip

Better lock it down good if you get the tailgater since it is a little expensive vs a stationary dish. The normal dish isn't difficult to peak out with even a cheap-o meter that comes with a kit such as I got from Amazon. Dish Network Turbo Hdtv Satellite Tripod Kit
http://amzn.com/B0051J9FGU just need a reciever from Dish that is around $6 a month? Works for me, even moving it as we travel and camp. Yes, the tailgater would be nice to not have to aim, but still, if only needed to aim once, you would even be ahead by paying someone to aim it for you and not worry about theft of the expensive portable system.


----------



## day18

Thats what I was thinking. Since I am not going to be moving it anywhere once I find it. Screw to pole in the groud with a little cement and I am good to go. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Viking48

Can I sneak in here and hijack your post?? We upgraded to HD and they changed our dish to an HD dish. We have an extra receiver upstairs in the guest room that seldom gets used so I tried to take it to the deer lease and hook it up to the Dish 500 dish but could not get it to work. Can I upgrade the dish to an HD model and get it to work? Like the OP - it would be stationary but I hate to pay an additional charge for something I would use part time for a few months every year since I'm already paying for this one anyway.


----------



## POCaddict

Viking48 said:


> Can I sneak in here and hijack your post?? We upgraded to HD and they changed our dish to an HD dish. We have an extra receiver upstairs in the guest room that seldom gets used so I tried to take it to the deer lease and hook it up to the Dish 500 dish but could not get it to work. Can I upgrade the dish to an HD model and get it to work? Like the OP - it would be stationary but I hate to pay an additional charge for something I would use part time for a few months every year since I'm already paying for this one anyway.


It really depends on the LNB, the configuration of the receiver, cable, etc.


----------



## Slip

Viking48 said:


> Can I sneak in here and hijack your post?? We upgraded to HD and they changed our dish to an HD dish. We have an extra receiver upstairs in the guest room that seldom gets used so I tried to take it to the deer lease and hook it up to the Dish 500 dish but could not get it to work. Can I upgrade the dish to an HD model and get it to work? Like the OP - it would be stationary but I hate to pay an additional charge for something I would use part time for a few months every year since I'm already paying for this one anyway.


It should work.
It is likely your old dish is made for another group of satalites? My old dish was on a separate set of satalites and needed to set reciever to find the ones for that dish and the dish I had used satalites not commonly used any longer, thus reason I switched to the newer dish for most common dish satalites. Yours should still work, but need to verify the correct satalites and/or switch the reciever settings to your dish. My old one used satalites in the 72/77 range (don't remember exact numbers but now on 110/119 range and reciever must be set to proper range of satalites or will not work.


----------



## day18

Bringing this thread back to life because I finally bought a travel trailer. What exactly do I need to buy and from where to be able to watch it at the coast and at the house? From the above I need a tripod and new or used dish. Can I get it from Amazon? Then I call dish and ask for a new receiver. Once I have all of this I aim the dish and run the cord into the trailer. Inside the trailer I use coaxel to plug into dish receiver. Then out to the TV.


----------



## day18

Will this work?
Frequently Bought Together
Dish Network Turbo Hdtv Satellite Tripod Kit	+	DISH Network VIP211z HD Receiver
Price for both: $210.28 
Add both to Cart Add both to Wish List
These items are shipped from and sold by different sellers. Show details
Buy the selected items together
This item: Dish Network Turbo Hdtv Satellite Tripod Kit $119.29
DISH Network VIP211z HD Receiver $90.99


----------



## Viking48

Glad this got renewed and I hope POCaddict might check in. Since the last post I found that I also own an older receiver that we used to use on the Dish 500 and we're paying $7.00 a month for it. This was in a spare bedroom and we haven't used it in quite a while. Since I have a Dish 500 at the deer lease can I use this receiver with it rather than buy a HD dish and use the other receiver that is in our guest bedroom? I tried to use it in the bedroom but our cables have all been switched over to the HD dish. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## day18

I just called Dish and told them what I was buying from Amazon and they said that should all work and just call when I get the equipment. Came out to about $215. Not bad. Said $7 a month extra. Someone said I could by a 40gb external hardrive and have a dvr also. Sounds like a great deal to me.


----------



## day18

I just placed the order so we will see if it works like it should.


----------



## uncle dave

I tried to set up my dish at the lake, but got no results, this is after dish came into my home and set up a hd dish and brought in new receivers. What do I do now?


----------



## day18

Mine hasn't come yet but found this article. Not sure if it will help? Not sure I even understand what or how to fix it. 
http://www.modmyrv.com/2008/06/17/rv-satellite-receiver-cable-rewiring


----------



## day18

Update. I am up and running. The article I posted above was correct. Basically I just found the main hub where the cable/satellite feed comes into trailer. In my case in the living area wall plate. I unscrewed plate and and figured out which coaxel cable was coming into trailer and which ones were going to the bedroom and other bedroom. I unhooked those wires and the power to the antenna. The main coaxel coming from outside where the dish is I plugged into the dish receiver. From the receiver with a hdmi cord to living room tv. Then went from the receiver out using an Rf modulator to the other bedroom with a splitter. I needed an rf modulator because the dish receiver I bought only had hdmi outs and rca outs. I needed a coaxel out to hook up to the other tvs but it didn't have one on it. So the rf modulator lets you use the RCA out and converts it to a coaxel out. Long story short is it wouldn't work unless I did this. Your power antenna blocks the signal. Now I have dish in my travel trailer. All 3 rooms have to watch the same channel but that is ok. Dish with tripod and receiver cost me right at $200 off of amazon. Called dish they added the receiver to my package for $7 a month. I am very happy. I am also going to buy an external hard drive you call dish and for $40 will activate it. Therefore I can dvr a bunch of kids show for them to watch at night. Hope this helps someone.


----------

